# Visibility



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

When is the best tide / time to snorkel and dive the bay? For visibility.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

High tide


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^What he said


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

As in anytime after high tide ? And until low tide?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I usually dive within an hour or so after high tide for best vis but....some days are definitely better than others. Have fun!!!


----------

